# Russian Easter Overture Recommendations



## Barnaby (Jan 10, 2015)

As per the title. My wife is after a recording of this piece and I wonder if you would recommend a particular one?

Thank you for your advice


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

My personal favourite is Temirkanov and the NY Philharmonic. This disc also has one of the most lush Scheherazades you'll ever hear. Highly recommended.


----------



## Barnaby (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you. I am most grateful and will check this out


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

There is a Philips 2 CD set with Zinman and the Rotterdam Philharmonic that has the Russian Easter Overture plus lots of other Rimsky-Korsakov goodies: May Night, Antar, Coq D'Or, Capriccio Espagnol, Tsar Saltan, others.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barnaby said:


> As per the title. My wife is after a recording of this piece and I wonder if you would recommend a particular one?
> 
> Thank you for your advice


http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/24616

Try to get the one mentioned above me or the one on Mercury conducted by Dorati :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

If you want, you can always go for _classic_... Svetlanov and USSR SO


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

So many good ones  She would like Chicago/Barenboim or L'Orchestra de la Suisse Romande/Ansermet.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Ormandy and Philadelphia are the only one I my collection


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If you want, you can always go for _classic_... Svetlanov and USSR SO


A fine performance, but Svetlanov's recording with the Philharmonia on Hyperion's "Helios" label is better played and recorded, IMHO of course.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Ormandy and the Phil. Orch is they only one I have heard that really finds the majesty and religious fervor in the music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Animal the Drummer said:


> A fine performance, but Svetlanov's recording with the Philharmonia on Hyperion's "Helios" label is better played and recorded, IMHO of course.


I would believe you. I haven't heard either. 

I just trust Svetlanov for just about any Russian music. RARE exceptions.


----------



## Barnaby (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow. Lots of advice. Will investigate these. Thank you all for your help


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I have an old recording by the Royal Concertgebouw and Igor Markevich; it's beautifully played and you can actually hear the tam-tam!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Barnaby said:


> As per the title. My wife is after a recording of this piece and I wonder if you would recommend a particular one?
> 
> Thank you for your advice


I recommend Hermann Scherchen's rendition:









His conducting sounds very modern, despite the fact that the recording is from 1954.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barnaby said:


> Wow. Lots of advice. Will investigate these. Thank you all for your help


Did you find one that you liked from all the advice?


----------

